# 2011 Chehaw Frontier Festival



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2010)

The 17th  annual Frontier Festival will be held on January 7th, 8th, and 9th, at the Parks at Chehaw, in Albany Georgia. As always, it will cover all aspects of the early American frontier life from roughly 1750 though 1840. We invite you to come out and see us. As always, this event goes on, no matter what the weather throws at us. For any information, contact Chehawknapper or myself.

We look forward to seein` ya`ll.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 11, 2010)

*Frontier Festival*

Looks great!!!! The only adjustment is that this year will be the 18th annual! I appreciate you Nick Baker. You have been a good friend. How's that knee feeling? Any luck in the swamp today?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2010)

chehawknapper said:


> Looks great!!!! The only adjustment is that this year will be the 18th annual! I appreciate you Nick Baker. You have been a good friend. How's that knee feeling? Any luck in the swamp today?





I can`t never remember all that stuff!  That`s what we got Pilarsky for!   

Got a big doe right before dark. One of those heavyweight heifers. The knee is doin` purty fair, but I`m not pushin` it none.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2010)

Nic,
What about camping for those visitin from fer reaches of the state?


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2010)

i hope to make Chehaw again this year




Nicodemus said:


> Got a big doe right before dark. One of those heavyweight heifers.



congrats on your doe


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Nic,
> What about camping for those visitin from fer reaches of the state?




Sterlo, send a PM to Chehawknapper about where non-participants can camp.



slip said:


> i hope to make Chehaw again this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Cody!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 12, 2010)

I ain't gonna be able to make it, still playing in the sand.


----------



## bigox911 (Dec 13, 2010)

Are you gonna let Peter Pan whup you again throwing the hawks??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i hope to make Chehaw again this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you gonna stay longer than 30 minutes?!?!



bigox911 said:


> Are you gonna let Peter Pan whup you again throwing the hawks??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Are you gonna let Peter Pan whup you again throwing the hawks??





I`m gonna try to do a little better this time around!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna try to do a little better this time around!


If it's as cold this year as last, I'll make sure Chief stays near your tepee, 'cause I'll camp out there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If it's as cold this year as last, I'll make sure Chief stays near your tepee, 'cause I'll camp out there!!





That was some nice weather!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 13, 2010)

I sure do hate it, but it looks right now, like I'll not be able to make it this year to Cheehaw. My 21 yr old son Taylor, checks into his dorm room at college in Nasville that Sunday. And he needs Momma's truck, and help packing, to move in so.....  It's his first time away.....not sure I'll survive this!!!!!! But those with kids going to college  understand, so I just hope it turns out well.....and I'll still be the 2010 Archery Champion.....
I HATE missing the trade blanket for sure!!!!!!


----------



## blues brother (Dec 14, 2010)

I am gonna try to ride down for a bit. Never been to one. Might see if Acumpkeecreekassassin will be my designated driver!


----------



## mountainarcher (Dec 15, 2010)

hey Nick,any vendors or trading going on down there? Few things i'd like to pick up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2010)

mountainarcher said:


> hey Nick,any vendors or trading going on down there? Few things i'd like to pick up...





Yes, Traders Row will have traders and sutlers and they will have just about everything you would need that pertains to the early time period. It will be worth a trip.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 17, 2010)

nic, i hate to say it but looks like my plans have gotten shot in the foot this year !!!! angie and ethan and i are gonna hate missin' the festival. good times but even better folks !!! i am plum down in the dumps .  yall take pics for me please !


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> nic, i hate to say it but looks like my plans have gotten shot in the foot this year !!!! angie and ethan and i are gonna hate missin' the festival. good times but even better folks !!! i am plum down in the dumps .  yall take pics for me please !


 No Feral Pics of Frontier Days?!?!?


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2010)

I fear that I may not make it this year. We are scheduled to have our granddaughter visiting on that weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry ya`ll won`t be able to make it.

This event is less than two weeks off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 31, 2010)

One week from today...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One week from today...


 Unless drastic changes happen, I won't make it either.............. Other plans got pushed back & next weekend is when it fell!


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Unless drastic changes happen, I won't make it either.............. Other plans got pushed back & next weekend is when it fell!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2011)

The Rondyvoo is startin` to take shape.


----------



## ratman (Jan 3, 2011)

How much to get into chehaw park is there a park fee ?


----------



## Trefer (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice looking lodge there, Nic!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 3, 2011)

ratman said:


> How much to get into chehaw park is there a park fee ?




I'd like to know to.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2011)

Don`t hold me to this, but I believe it is $2 per person. Ben can verify it for sure.


Thanks Trefer! I`m proud of it. It`s one of Ben`s creations.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 3, 2011)

nic, i believe you are right on the fee . there is an extra charge to get into the animal park but if any of yall are takin' younguns i recommend it.  i am lower than a snakes belly about missing this year !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> nic, i believe you are right on the fee . there is an extra charge to get into the animal park but if any of yall are takin' younguns i recommend it.  i am lower than a snakes belly about missing this year !!!





I hate ya`ll ain`t gonna be able to make it, Chris. Plus, Klem got a new camera he was gonna interogate you about.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 4, 2011)

may just hafta make a special trip yalls way. plus i got a few bones for ya from that swamp lizard !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 4, 2011)

Any time Brother!


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 5, 2011)

Traders row is being set up as I write this! Got  some new traders this year along with our old standbys. Several buckskinner camps have already been set up and two more just pulled in and are throwing their poles out. Looking forward to some great weather, a good time and even better people!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2011)

Gonna be a good one, and we invite all who read this come pay us a visit.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be a good one, and we invite all who read this come pay us a visit.



I'll be there Saturday Nic, gonna bring another Woodite with me this year, I'll introduce ya'll to old Payne87Bronco.  Just remember he ain't quite right in the haid, and don't pick on him too much.

Look forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## schleylures (Jan 6, 2011)

onmy way to give up my title


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 6, 2011)

Nic, I'm headed that way. Been thinking about you this week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 7, 2011)

The tradition continues, startin` today. Come see us...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 7, 2011)

yall make sure to take a pic or 2 for me !!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 7, 2011)

See ya'll in the morning


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2011)

i had a great time today, and learned alot too.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 8, 2011)

I wanna see some pictures!!!!!! Just cause me and Feral One ain't there don't mean no pictures can't be taken!!!!!!


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 8, 2011)

The family and I went today and it was nice weather, nice crowd, nice campers and actors and even nicer without 5000 school kids.  (LOL)   Loved the big white dog, what breed ?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 8, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I wanna see some pictures!!!!!! Just cause me and Feral One ain't there don't mean no pictures can't be taken!!!!!!



Most of us are too lazy to make pictures, Tomi, especially when we've grown to count on you and Chris to do all of it for us.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wife and I went this afternoon.....had a great time and met some wonderful folks.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 8, 2011)

I missed it. Had 2 funerals to attend. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

Went Saturday, forgot the blamed camera though, had a blast.

Picked up a few trinkets, lots of ideas. 

Wife and kid want to camp out next year and enjoy the whole thing.

Enjoyed chatting with Nic, and managed not to get "edited for profanity" a single time !

If you missed it, you missed some good fun and great folks.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

Good video of it on this link, get to see Nic talking too.

http://www.mysouthwestga.com/news/story.aspx?list=~\news\lists\local and state&id=564672


----------



## Trefer (Jan 9, 2011)

*video*

Great video SirDuke....Thanks for posting!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good video of it on this link, get to see Nic talking too.
> 
> http://www.mysouthwestga.com/news/story.aspx?list=~\news\lists\local and state&id=564672




Outstanding link, Sirduke!   I had a great time. Got to watch Nugefan skin an otter. Watched the flintlock competition, where I got to meet Nic.  Met Southwoodshunter, and Tomboyboots. Had some real time with T-Bug and Fishbait.  All in all, I had a wonderful time.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Took my son yesterday. It was a first for both of us and will not be our last. We both learned and lot and were with good folks. Wish we would have had more time to sit and learn a little more. 

I would like to thank everyone that was involved it put on event.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope to make it next year...Yea I know I said that last year as well....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 9, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I wanna see some pictures!!!!!! Just cause me and Feral One ain't there don't mean no pictures can't be taken!!!!!!



Just for you Tomi!  Tim and I met up with Wanda for an awesome day, wish you could have joined us! There were a few pics taken and I'm sure more will surface in the next couple of days  I heard some hilarious stories but what happens at Frontier Days stays at Frontier Days   Lets just say that Nick, Peter Pan, and Harold Poole were involved  We had a great time meeting new friends and visiting with old friends


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice pics boots. Wish it wasn't so far. I wanted to come. Guess I'll have to wait for WAR.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2011)

Well here's a few...

















Nuge and the otter. 











Laneybird, myself and Fishbait





Chief and his mysterious circle of smoke


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 9, 2011)

This was my first time going to Chehaw and Frontier Days! I really enjoyed...spending the day walking around visting and seeing all there was to see with Debbie (Tomboy Boots) and Wanda (Southwoodshunter)...I enjoyed meeting some of the members of this Forum and seeing how people lived and survived without Electrictiy and the Internet! I had a great time and will definitely make Chehaw Frontier Days a yearly outing!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 9, 2011)

looks like yall had a blast !!! sure hated missin' it but i had work and a charity shoot to attend ( 12 hour night shift followed by shooting at moving targets does not go well together )   gonna try my darnest to get to WAR this year , it will be my first if'n i do !!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Debbie and Lea for the pics!! I sure did hate to miss this year but hopefully Jeff and I won't miss it next year!!! Plus there's another festival there in April, maybe not as big, I'd love to try to make it then. 
Debbie, Wander said those puppies were cute as can be, and she was right!!! Sure glad to see you and Tim having such a good time!!!
And don't The Chief's breechs look fine on him....I helped Belinda with them!!!!!!He kinda looks like he's suppose to be there don't he!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 10, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> And don't The Chief's breechs look fine on him....I helped Belinda with them!!!!!!He kinda looks like he's suppose to be there don't he!!!!!



He does and everything seems to be in place with his outfit as well.


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 10, 2011)

man what a blast!  i went over sat. and got to meet some of you guys for the first time.  but this fellow is my new rolemodel!  i almost tryed to make a trade for him  but i think my kids wouald of been jealous.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 10, 2011)

knap_123........that'sa wonderful thing to say about The Chief!!!!!  But trust me, you'd a given him back after the new and shiney wore off him!!!!!! Thank you for the wonderful picture of my friend Harrel Poole!!!!!!it is a good one!!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 10, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> knap_123........that'sa wonderful thing to say about The Chief!!!!! *But trust me, you'd a given him back after the new and shiney wore off him!!!!!!* Thank you for the wonderful picture of my friend Harrel Poole!!!!!!it is a good one!!!!



Oh yes he would have!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

Here`s one I`m really proud of. This was in the Sunday  Albany Herald newspaper.


----------



## Trefer (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one I`m really proud of. This was in the Sunday  Albany Herald newspaper.



I saw the person taking this photo... and couldn't help but think "is he brave or is he stupid?" No way I wouldn't have stood in front of that tomahawk!   

Awesome photo Nick!


----------



## ShelovesSiloam7 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are a few photos we took


----------



## ShelovesSiloam7 (Jan 10, 2011)

and a couple more


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## southwoodshunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Had a good time hangin out with everyone... After having no electricity all day yesterday due to the bad weather.. 
I must say I have a different outlook on how it was to live in the 1840's...  
I wore my hunting thermals all day.. INSIDE the house..


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 11, 2011)

That electric pole is a bit out of place, but I suppose it and the teepee sum up a lot of what you spend your time doing......


Nicodemus said:


> The Rondyvoo is startin` to take shape.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 11, 2011)

knap 123 there's another really cool pic of Ben!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Good video of it on this link, get to see Nic talking too.
> 
> http://www.mysouthwestga.com/news/story.aspx?list=~\news\lists\local and state&id=564672



Looks like a good time. For some reason I never envisioned you sounding like that Mr. Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> Looks like a good time. For some reason I never envisioned you sounding like that Mr. Nic.





You ain`t gittin` me confused with that last feller they interviewed, are you? He`s from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gittin` me confused with that last feller they interviewed, are you? He`s from Pennsylvania.



No sir! Nice drawl you have.    I think everyone needs a few Pennsylvanians hanging around!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2011)

Resica said:


> No sir! Nice drawl you have.    I think everyone needs a few Pennsylvanians hanging around!!





That`s a friend of ours that moved down here a long time ago. He`s a purty good feller. Talks a little strange, still, but he`s alright.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a friend of ours that moved down here a long time ago. He`s a purty good feller. Talks a little strange, still, but he`s alright.


Well, you know all those northerners talk funny!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome video!!! Great to see and hear Ben and Nic both!!!!!! Nobody was shooting any bows tho!!!!


----------



## bg7m (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like a good time there.  Like the photos, especially the black and white ones.  Hope to make it there next year.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 15, 2011)

beautiful pics !!! nick, i'da been brave enough to take that shot of klem, long as i had my LONG lens !!!!  might have to give that a try sometime !!!


----------

